# do you delete inactive friends?



## Roald_fan (Apr 6, 2018)

When I first started the game, not long after it was first released, I sent a friend request to everyone I came across in the game.  I've almost reached the limit for friends you can have.  I was wondering how everyone feels about deleting friends who have been inactive for over a month and show up at the bottom of your list.  Do you keep them just in case they decide to become active again?  Or clean up so you're free to add more active users?


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 6, 2018)

I get rid of people if they don't play for 7 or more days lol. It's not to be mean, but I'm always reaching the limit and I really don't want people taking up space where I can have active friends


----------



## kayleee (Apr 6, 2018)

I usually delete people who haven’t played in more than a few days


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 6, 2018)

After about thirty days. I always feel a bit worried that previously active players are just on a trip or something but its probably just flower event burn out or they found a new game. I do sometimes wonder why daily active players suddenly stop. I can’t play as often as I did when I started because I have finished my summer holiday. I try to still check in every day though and play on my days off.


----------



## brickwall81 (Apr 6, 2018)

I delete people who haven't played in 5-7 days unless they're people I know in real life. My friends list has reached the limit a few times so I've had to delete inactive people before, but now I do it every couple weeks just cause.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 6, 2018)

I also tend to delete people if they haven't played for over a week unless it's friends I know. Every active player helps making the quarry easy and events are usually much better because of the sharing.


----------



## joelmm (Apr 6, 2018)

I eliminate friends if they have not entered the game more than a day ago. I have 70 friends right now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

If they're not people I'm actively friends with on this site, yeah.  There's no point in having them clog up my friend list.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 6, 2018)

I have a full friends list I delete e eryone after they have not logged in for 14 days except I have a few friends that give alot during gardening events I keep them no matter what...


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 6, 2018)

I started deleting friends when I found out that there was a limit. My friend list isn't very long, probably around 30 or so friends as I like to keep it short which makes it easier to scroll through the list. I had one friend who hadn't been on in more than a month but came back for this gardening event, so I guess I'll keep them. But I do have another friend who hasn't been on in over a month. They habe like every hybrid in their garden so I'm going to keep them until I've completed the flower trade as I can easily cross-polinate with them when needed


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 6, 2018)

if they haven't been active in 20 days I delete them


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 6, 2018)

I delete friends that haven't been back in a month or 2.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But i'm too lazy to delete them.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 6, 2018)

Yup, I delete players at the bottom of my list. Usually over 30 days inactive, since I have enough active friends at the moment.


----------



## Roald_fan (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks, everyone.  I'm glad it's not frowned upon to delete.  It seems necessary when we have a friend limit.


----------



## creamyy (Apr 7, 2018)

if they're people I'm actually friends with then they're staying, if not they gotta go


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 7, 2018)

I haven't deleted any yet, but I'll probably delete those awkward >30 days inactive players once I need to accommodate more people into my friends list. Until then, there's not much of a point of deleting them, in my opinion.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Apr 7, 2018)

Soti said:


> Until then, there's not much of a point of deleting them, in my opinion.



If you've got enough active players to help you with the events, or if you're soloing them fine, I agree. I started deleting when my friends list got full and about 1/4 of them were >30 days players. 

(This was when the game started up so I figure a lot of people played once or twice then dropped it.)

Also: if anyone hits their max level make sure you go check your "friends invited" list. When I did that I found people I had invited QUITE a long time ago and, again, probably never came back to the game. That freed up a lot of space too.


----------



## RAQ (Apr 8, 2018)

I delete friends once they show >30 days

I thought about deleting after 2 weeks of inactivity but a lot of my friends are college students... they started playing again after 2 weeks of inactivity once their projects, midterms, finals... whatever was keeping them from playing was done.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 9, 2018)

I used to delete inactive friends when I was adding random people I came across in the game. Now thar I started mainly adding people from TBT, I find it harder to delete them even if they haven't been on for like 20 days. My friends list is around 50 pepple long and only about 5 of them have gone inactive for over 7 days. So i guess its not even that bad really.


----------



## duckykate (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah but now i feel bad bc i havent logged on for like 2 months but i dont want them to delete me lmao


----------



## Cuka2cool (Apr 9, 2018)

30 days is what I give them


----------



## IronClocks (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm a daily player and I'll admit I delete people if they haven't played for like 5 days plus. Unless theyre people I know irl, it's kind of a waste to have them added in my opinion


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 9, 2018)

Sometimes. I am usually too lazy to do that. :T So... I keep them for a while until I feel like deleting them off my list. Though... I am a bit surprised that some people didn't delete me when I became so inactive on Animal Crossing Pocket Camp.


----------



## arbra (Apr 10, 2018)

I give people about 2 weeks before considering deleting them


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

No, I'm so bad with doing that but I probably should aha...


----------



## Tikikata (Apr 13, 2018)

Yes. After the influx of friend requests after posting my code here, I've noticed most of those friends don't play anymore... I hate clutter, so I would rather keep my list full of active players than people who don't play anymore.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Apr 13, 2018)

Only if their character is weird or they're annoying I've had people come back after months.


----------



## Bucky42 (Apr 19, 2018)

I give them 3 or 4 weeks since I don't want to delete someone that is just on vacation or something like that. After 4 weeks I figure the person found another game to play or didn't like Animal Crossing.


----------



## boring (Apr 21, 2018)

When my friends list gets full (which happens often) I go in and delete people who havnt played in 30< days


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't delete close friends like I have irl, but if it's just like a random player and they haven't been on for at least 30 days then I consider deleting them.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 22, 2018)

I just hit my limit (discovered when I got a request). I did delete the oldest person, who had not been on in over 30 days.


----------

